# 02/04/13 sheeps / A few tips



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I kept seeing the reports about Sheeps so I figured I would go see if I could catch any. A buddy and I met at lincoln park in Niceville, put the boat in the water and headed to a local bridge to get some bait. 

The bait we use are Oysters. We place a dip net under the oysters then use a shovel (or paddle) and scrape the bridge pillings causing the oysters (and fidler crabs) to fall into a net. We fill two 5 gallons buckets up with oysters then them (crack them open and remove oyster). We place the oyster into a bag or bowl and place the shells into a empty bucket. Once done, I use the shovel and crush all the shells into small pieces. 

Once I felt like we had enough, we ran over to Mid-bay bridge. Once we got there, I through a few of the broken shells into the water to see which way the tide was moving (wind/waves don't always move the same way the tide does). We found that the tide was incomming and set up on the West side of the bridge. I began throwing some of the broken shells AKA CHUM into the water so it would drift under the pillings.

We baited our hooks and caught fish non stop for about an hour then had to leave because I had a doctors appointment. We only kept fish that were over 14" and only kept enough for my buddy to eat (I didn't want any, had an appointment!). 

The trick to catching them steady like that is to keep chum in the water, use oysters, make sure you are using a SPLITSHOT close to the hook or the fish will take the oyster before your line gets tight. You have to be real easy when using oysters! No casting or just letting the weight fall fast. I suggest you put your rod tip as close to the pillings as possible and let the weight of the split shot and oyster take it down SLOW. MOST of the fish we caught were only about 10' down. 

I use 20lb braid, 20lb flourocarbon leader, and a #6 eagle claw bait holder hook. These hooks are small but work GREAT. I put a LOT of pressure on these fish and they hardly ever bend. If they do, put another hook on! They are CHEAP! Here is some pictures of the EXACT rig I used yesterday. Notice the hook is a little bent! It's only like that because that was the last fish. I would have replaced it! 

Anyway, I think I've explained it pretty good. If you have any questions let me know I'll try to help. Im by NO means and expert in any way. Im just passing on what I do to catch them.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing report, pics, & tips.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

NICE job.
Good info.
Thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great information Mike, much appreciated. BTW, nice catch


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Nice job Mike! Is there a secret to finding a good spot under bridges or is it best to just get right around the channel and drop down?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the most important parts about that hook is the color! Doesn't alarm the bandit's like a silver hook would in sunlight. Thanks for the report and info!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great info there man, thanks.

Just a tip if you are using those "fiddler crabs" for bait too. I am willing to bet they are juvenile stone crabs, Ive seen them all over oysters and bridge pilings, but have personally never seen fiddler crabs. Give em a closer inspection next time to be safe.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice info & pics! hope ya doc visit turned out good! i luv catching/cleaning/eating sheepies!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing all the info.:thumbup:


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Great info. THanks for sharing.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

i wonder if you could use the oysters in the store for bait would that work?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

********* said:


> Nice job Mike! Is there a secret to finding a good spot under bridges or is it best to just get right around the channel and drop down?


They are under all the pilings that I have dove under. (Scuba)


----------



## JoeMeyer (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Mike, 

How to you keep that slippery oyster on the hook? Do you use a panty hose or cheesecloth as a wrap? Joe (aka Sheepie rookie) I feed a lot of bait to sheephead but get few to the boat.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Put the hook in the tough part of the oyster that connects it to the shell then just do the best you can. I recommend a lot of bait.. They are good at stealing.


----------



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

Is that the only weight you use? Thanks for the tip, They were killing me (and my bait) today


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes that is it. I had to move the weight closer to the hook because they were eating it so fast. I literally would drop it in the water and they would be on as soon as I closed the bail.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the split shot. You know anything about what they call a "knocker rig" for sheeps and how it is applied?


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent report, thank you for the information. Going to try and put it to use tomorrow.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

King Mike...I knew you knew something about SH fishin when I saw your tackle...that's the ideal set-up for the bridge. When the SH spawn in the lower bay system in the early spring, they are more aggressive feeders and will strike almost any tackle rig, which makes them relatively easier to catch than the finess game that goes on when fishing the bridge pilings. I've heard if you brine your oysters for about 3 days in the refrigerator (2 parts oyster/1 part salt, ziplock bag) they will toughen up to the point that they will stay on your hook easier...never tried it myself but sounds reasonable. I usually catch the larger SH on the bridges after the lower bay spawn when they return to more brackish waters of the upper bay where they can be found year round. Good post. BTW, I've heard if you go to a seafood mkt and ask for shucked oysters that are about to expire, you can negotiate a good bait price. My old Pappy (RIP) told me when he lived on Mulat Bayou back in the '30's, he would row or skull out to the oyster beds and tong up a half sack, crush them in the sack with a hammer, pick a spot about 10 feet from the bridge pilings, throw the oysters in and wait 10 minutes.....then throw the cast net....I said I thought that was cheatin'....he said in those days it was more about puttin sumpin on de table....haha


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice sheeps. Thanks for the tip on catching the sheeps. Never tried it that way but I will next time out.


----------

